# Gave the Colson some love



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 31, 2020)

Cleaned and regressed all the bearings had to replace some. She runs smooth now. Switched out the bars for a wider set. Found a condition appropriate seat. Tubes and tires. Had to make a truss rod out of a Colson loop truss rod. Straightened it out and cut about an inch or so out of it and welded it back on turned out nice. Added a good set of number 8’s to push it around. Then went with the rack and guard I tried the patina paint job on those still might be a bit to clean but I like how the project turned out overall. Thank you for checking it out.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 31, 2020)

Loving the colors!  Looks like a yellow-jacket.


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 31, 2020)

Looking much better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks perfect.  I would rock that any day of the week.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 31, 2020)

Dang, this definitely found the right home.  You are really giving it the attention it deserves and it shows!


----------



## stezell (Aug 31, 2020)

Looking good Chad I think you nailed it.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah that bike is great lookin. Congrats!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 31, 2020)

Me Likey  !              Ya Dunn Good Chad


----------



## jlively970 (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice work, digging the bars and the custom truss rod!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 1, 2020)

Lovely!    Nice work!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 1, 2020)

I second what the others said too. That's one of my bucket list bikes. Love it!


----------



## biker (Sep 1, 2020)

That was a long drive.


----------

